

Ask HN: Our new logo — Tell us what you think - helpdeskers
http://flickr.com/photos/helpdeskers/2767246555/

======
mechanical_fish
_Just in case anybody can't indentify the red thingy — that's a headset (The
ones that real customer support warriors use)._

In my case, this comment was sadly perceptive. A play-by-play of my thoughts:

1) "Oh, no! Smiley has been injured!"

2) "No, wait, Smiley is putting on clown makeup"

3) "No, he's licking something off his face!"

....

735) "Ah, the text tells me that the smiley is using a headset!"

I'm no artist, but my advice is to play with the colors of the headset. Red
evokes too many other things, including makeup, blood, and a tongue.

It is challenging to convey the notion of a headset when your character has no
ears or head. It's like trying to create a still photo of Homestar Runner
juggling.

~~~
helpdeskers
Hi, thanks for your feedback! Here are our planned changes at the moment:

\- Change the color from red to something else, as it is not well-perceived.
Somebody actually mentioned Tampax after seeing the logo...

\- Make the microphone more understandable, add more depth and a texture like
the one here: <http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/4161/sppechiconnh9.png>

\- Probably add the headphone to the microphone to make it clear it's a
headset

------
bkrausz
Shouldn't the headset be either over or below the mouth?

------
gasull
You don't get it's a headset unless you know it's related with helpdesk.

------
jauco
about the headset, but more general:

If you feel the need to explain your logo (as in " _Just in case anybody can't
indentify the red thingy_ ") then it still needs some work.

